# Fluval spec 19l appears to be leaking



## Halley (2 Jun 2019)

Hi - I have a fluval spec which I bought new 9 months ago. However, I did a water change yesterday and now water is appearing at the bottom which must be a leak. What should I do? Advice appreciated 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Jun 2019)

Crikey, I guess there's not much else you can do but take it back to the shop you bought it from and ask for a refund.


----------



## mort (2 Jun 2019)

I agree with Tim,  contact the shop and either try to get a refund or replacement. The seems should have a decent warrantee so it's worth making fluvial aware of the issue straight away.


----------



## Edvet (2 Jun 2019)

Livestok and plants can survive in a rainbarrel or  plastic pond


----------



## Halley (2 Jun 2019)

Thanks guys - it’s very surprising it’s leaking. I was hoping it was some water trickling down. Not sure if the shop will take it back without receipt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (2 Jun 2019)

Edvet said:


> Livestok and plants can survive in a rainbarrel or  plastic pond



I’m treating the tank for white spot atm. I have other tanks but can’t transfer til whitespot gone. It’s a very slow leak - took 5 hours to get that water in pictures.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Jun 2019)

They might exchange it, failing that, take Morts advice and contact Hagen Fluvial.


----------



## Halley (2 Jun 2019)

Thanks - the joys of fishkeeping!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Niall (2 Jun 2019)

I'm just starting out with one of these 2nd hand, maybe I'll fill it for a few days first to be sure!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (2 Jun 2019)

Niall said:


> I'm just starting out with one of these 2nd hand, maybe I'll fill it for a few days first to be sure!



Good idea!


----------



## alto (3 Jun 2019)

First leak I’ve seen
And I’ve seen some that are pretty bashed about

You might check for your bank or cc statement and offer in lieu of receipt, though if you’re a regular customer at the shop they may be able to sort things even if you paid cash

If your tank has a date stamp showing it’s manufacture within the warranty period, Fluval should replace without question 

Sometimes (ofttimes?) manufacturer’s are more responsive to shop backed inquiries, so I’d  begin there


----------



## Simon Cole (7 Jun 2019)

We have contacted Hagen Fluval recently (April) without needing to involve the retailer and they resolved our problem.


----------

